# Hay Tractor



## Catchad81 (Jul 24, 2019)

Looking at adding another tractor to my small hay and cattle operation. Have a 5085m with loader and a 7410 mfwd without a loader. Have priced a new 6120M with loader at 120k. Like the idea of getting a pre emission tractor and like the cab in the 7010 series better than the 20, 30 or 6M series cab. Have found a few low hour 7010 series 2wd tractors as well as a few 6430 premiums in the 80k range. It's amazing what the pre emission tractors are bringing.

Out of these options What is the best for the dollar. I'd like to have a 2wd for the light work but have never used one with a loader yet see a lot around this area most of them being smaller size even.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IMO, it’s difficult to compare the 6xxx to the 7xxx beings they are different frame size tractors.....but I would vote for 7410 (with LH reverser), I wouldn’t care that it was 2wd until it came to monsoon season (now) and then I would probably opt for the MFWD. Do you handle really large bales like 5x6? I may have to opt for MFWD but for average 1k# bales, I’m not sure it’s neccesary. The biggest thing with that era is finding one......


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

I would not own a working loader tractor that was 2wd ........many many reasons to have a 4wd loader tractor.........

hay tractor in general 2wd is certainly fine been done for years

value in a tractor is a direct reflection of the work you intend to do with it ....buy what will perform best for your intention...its hard to go wrong on a ag size JD tractor (6/7) if you take care of it value wise


----------

